# Fishing Pictures



## Homesteader at Heart (Aug 11, 2003)

This week we took a trip to the western part of Suriname, where we got to do a little fishing.


Son with peacock bass.

http://i160.photobucket.com/albums/t186/pdrhoads/ApoeraTripDecember2010019-Copy.jpg


Daughter with piranha.

http://i160.photobucket.com/albums/t186/pdrhoads/ApoeraTripDecember2010007-Copy.jpg


Yours truly with peacock bass.

http://i160.photobucket.com/albums/t186/pdrhoads/ApoeraTripDecember2010014-Copy.jpg


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Both nice looking Peacock Bass but I like your Sons best as far as color.

Sure would like to go down that way.

big rockpile


----------



## Ray (Dec 5, 2002)

So beautiful, I mean the family and the surrounding area, you lucky dog you. I hope life treats you great. i'm jealous of your luck in life, well not really but it looks most wonderful, enjoy while you can, best wishes, ray


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

Awesome pictures! Your daughter didn't happen to kiss her fish on the lips and throw it back in the water, did she? 

Do you all eat the peacocks and is the piranha very tasty?


----------



## Homesteader at Heart (Aug 11, 2003)

We eat the peacock bass, which are very good. I have never tried a piranha. I normally give them away, as I have heard they are very bony. I tried to fillet one once and that was a mistake.


----------



## Gianni (Dec 9, 2009)

Looks like a great time.


----------



## Homesteader at Heart (Aug 11, 2003)

Ate some peacock bass from that trip yesterday.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

I'm late to the part, as usual, but WOW. What a great way to spend time with your dad  Your kids will grow up remembering all those great times. I'm envious of them! Good looking family. oh..the fish look great, too!


----------

